# Angeln in Japan: Erfahrungen



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Da die anderen Threads teilweise uralt sind wollte ich mal einen neuen aufmachen 

bedingt durch Familie und Interessen habe ich viel mit Japan zu tun und reise "normalerweise" auch alle 1-2 Jahre für mehrere Wochen dorthin.

Dieses Jahr vermutlich eher nicht mehr aber hoffentlich wieder nächstes Jahr!


Meine Fragen hierzu: welche Allroundruten zum Reisen könnte man empfehlen wenn ich auf Fische so 50-100cm und aufwärts angeln möchte? Mir hat es neuerdings der japanische Riesenbarsch angetan nach dem ich paar Angelvideos davon gesehen habe 


Rolle vermute ich mal 4000-6000er. Habt ihr ne Idee was für eine geflochtene das auf dem Bild ist?




Danke


----------



## Bilch (24. September 2020)

Sugoi!


----------



## Andal (24. September 2020)

Also Angelzeug nach Japan mitzunehmen, um dort japanische Fische zu fangen, sehe ich als Eulen nach Athen tragen in der Potenz an!

Was mich dort am meisten, ungeachtet der finanziellen Aufwendungen, reizen würde, wäre das Iso Fischen an der schier unendlich langen Küste.
Wenn das dann auch noch Affinitäten und familiäre Bande u. dgl. unterstützen - umso besser!


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Idee was für eine geflochtene das auf dem Bild ist?


Du stellst manchmal kuriose Fragen 
Wie soll man das auf dem Bild erkennen ?

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass du mit einer geflochtenen, welche hier zum schweren Hechtfischen genutzt wird, gut klar kommst.
Also ne um die 30 Pfund Schnur. Ich vermut diese Fische sind gute Kämpfer und legen ordentliche plötzliche Fluchten hin.

Hast du mal in die Videobeschreibung geschaut ? Die Japaner schreiben eigentlich recht oft ausführlich über ihr verwendetes Material.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2020)

Die Schnureinteilungen nach lbs., dem Durchmesser, oder Kilos kannst du in Japan eh komplett vergessen. Dort wird alles nach "PE" eingeteilt, b.z.w. hat sehr eigene Klassifizierungen!


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hast du mal in die Videobeschreibung geschaut ? Die Japaner schreiben eigentlich recht oft ausführlich über ihr verwendetes Material.




Potzblitz! Natürlich xD total vergessen  https://supponfishing.com/akame_shikake

Rute Valley Hill：Ocean Quest
Rolle ne PowerAir 6000er
Schnur ne Braid PE12
Vorfach 1,5m Nylon / Mono 40er mit 150lbs Tragkkraft


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Also Angelzeug nach Japan mitzunehmen, um dort japanische Fische zu fangen, sehe ich als Eulen nach Athen tragen in der Potenz an!
> 
> Was mich dort am meisten, ungeachtet der finanziellen Aufwendungen, reizen würde, wäre das Iso Fischen an der schier unendlich langen Küste.
> Wenn das dann auch noch Affinitäten und familiäre Bande u. dgl. unterstützen - umso besser!




also lieber vor Ort was gescheites holen oder leihen dann.

Bekannte von uns hier in FFM haben letztens frischen Aal von mir bekommen - sie wollen mich nächstes Mal in Japan dann in Hamamatsu zu ihrem Onkel einladen der einen Fischkutter hat.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe entspricht PE12 etwa einer 0,57er Schnur, also dem was hier zum Walleransitzangeln hergenommen wird. Ich bin ja immer für schweres Gerät zuhaben aber fürn Meterfisch erscheint mir das schon recht oversized.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. September 2020)

Also ich würde höchstens 0,28er bis 0,32er geflochtene verwenden, dann ist man auch auf größere Fische, auch anderer Arten, gut vorbereitet! 

Ausrüstung würde ich in Japan kaufen/leihen, ansonsten würde ich eine schwere, Marken Tele- Rute mitnehmen, etwa in 3,60m.

Japan hat übrigens auch sehr schöne Flüsse zum Forellenangeln! 
Am besten noch ne mittlere Spinnrute dazu mitnehmen! 
Sprichst du Japanisch oder Nehonga ga Hannasemasuka? 
Denke auch an die erforderlichen Erlaubnisse und Genehmigungen....


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

@Chief Brolly  Spreche und lese Japanisch fließend 


jo um Kyoto herum gibt es sehr schöne Gebirgsbäche mit Fischbestand. Auch ne gute Idee!


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly *Spreche und lese Japanisch fließend*
> 
> 
> ....



Deniz, das hätte ich Dir bei Deinen dröseligen, teils schwachmativen Fragen gar nicht zugetraut  ( Scherz )

RESCHPECKT


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2020)

@Chief Brolly  Spreche und lese Japanisch fließend 
[/QUOTE]
Wow. Boku wa subete wasureta


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly  Spreche und lese Japanisch fließend


Wow  Boku wa subete wasureta


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. September 2020)

kuck mal hier wurde das Thema Reiserute Japan erst vor ein paar Monaten durchexerziert 






						Reiserute für starke Fische
					

Liebe Angelfreunde, ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einer neuen Reiserute durch Zufall auf mehrere Diskussionen in diesem Forum gestoßen und möchte mich daher ebenfalls von den erfahrenen Anglern hier beraten lassen. Ich bin nächstes Jahr einige Monate in Japan und möchte mir die Gelegenheit nicht...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## NaabMäx (29. September 2020)

Der Japanische Riesenbarsch? Ist das nicht ein Baramundi auf dem Foto?

Reicht da nicht eine schwere Barsch oder leichte Hechtrute, mit 2-3000 Rolle?
Da machen doch die 0,5-1m Fischlein erst Spaß.

Schau mal in YT wie die Australier drauf angeln.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2020)

Bei einem durchschnittlichen Japaner schaut alles riesig aus. Angeln, Fische, Rollen alles gigantisch und ist es noch so putzig.


----------



## Fruehling (30. September 2020)

Das sind Baramundi, Mäx! Man erkennt es an den roten Augen, die z.B. Snooks nicht haben.

Apropos Australien-Video:








Toller geht eigentlich nicht...


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2020)

also das in dem Video ist laut Name der hier:









						Japanischer Riesenbarsch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

Ich hätte jetzt auf Viktoria - Seebarsch getippt ( "Nilbarsch" ) , die sehen doch genauso aus ?! 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie diese seltenen ( Angabe Wiki ) Fische bestandstechnisch gemanaged werden?!

Oder wird der Riesenbarsch von allen Anglern in die Pfanne gehauen - das geht doch allein von der Seltenheit nicht!?

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2020)

das „Rotauge“ wie der Fisch auf japanisch heißt darf nicht entnommen werden und in manchen Präfekturen ist der Fang gänzlich verboten


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das sind Baramundi, Mäx! Man erkennt es an den roten Augen, die z.B. Snooks nicht haben.
> 
> Apropos Australien-Video:
> 
> ...





Öhm , wenn ich das jetzt mit meinem Twistern auf Flussbarsch vergleiche - irgendwie popelig , was ich da am Wasser mit 30cm Fischchen so treibe 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, ohne es jedoch wirklich zu wissen, dass Süßwasserfischen in Japan eine recht feudale und schwer reglementierte Angelgenheit ist. Im Brackwasser und dem Meer dürfte es wohl einfacher sein und nicht ganz so viel kosten. Wobei ja die Ostküste (Fukushima) ja auch nicht ganz "ohne" ist!

Ungeachtet dessen, dieses Land als Angler zu bereisen würde mich ungemein reizen. Wobei sicher für die Mitbringsel, Schneidwaren und Angelgerät, so den einen, oder anderen Euro fordern würden.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Ich wüßte jetzt z.B. nicht wirklich, wozu ich so eine Rute am Rhein haben müsste. Aber zu wissen, der vermutlich einzige Inhaber so eines Stockes am ganzen Fluss zu sein, wäre schon irgendwie geil! 



			PLAT/gamakatsu diogutso 4 8 without outer package free shipping/rod-Fishing Tackle Store-de


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2020)

Hallo,

die Japaner haben ja eine besondere Affinität zu Fischen. Als ich mal in den Stadtgräben von Dinkelsbühl einen Hecht fing und mit diesem, ca. 4 Kilo schweren, Fisch Richtung Parkplatz zu meinem Auto ging, kam mir eine japanische Reisegruppe mit ca. 50 Personen entgegen, welche auf Besichtigungstour waren - ich konnte meinen Weg erst dann wieder fortsetzen, nachdem jeder der Reisegruppe den Fisch auch mindestens einmal fotografiert hatte, mit mir allein, mit mir mit Japaner einzeln oder mehreren flankiert und auch mit Japanern allein mit dem Fisch (klar, da wirkte er noch größer). Das Ganze war begleitet von großer Freundlichkeit und begeisterten Ausrufen und dauert bestimmt so 20-30 Minuten .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Bislang reichte es allerdings nur zu diesen Iso-Posen. Aber als Perch Bobber sind die vorgebleiten Schwimmer wirklich Klasse!


----------



## jvonzun (7. Oktober 2020)

ich würde nach Hokkaido gehen. Ich war genau vor einem Jahr dort, du fischst in toller Natur und hast die Chance auf mega schöne Fische wie den Ito. Ich hätte dir sogar einen deutschsprachigen Guide


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2020)

Hast du zu diesem "Ito" vielleicht ein paar Details? Die Fettflosse kennzeichnet ihn ja als Lachs-, oder Renkenartigen. Was ist das für eine Art genau? Ein Weisslachs!?

Bei der Recherche bin ich nur auf Gemälde, oder diesen etwas unpreiswerten Wobbler gestossen.









						Ito Fisch Pfeil It-Jack Jr VR Schlange Kopf Harte Köder Süßwasser Groß Unbenutzt  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Ito Fisch Pfeil It-Jack Jr VR Schlange Kopf Harte Köder Süßwasser Groß Unbenutzt bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Flatfischer (7. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hast du zu diesem "Ito" vielleicht ein paar Details?



Guckst Du hier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin_taimen

Japanischer Huchen oder Sachalin-Taimen.

Flatfischer


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2020)

Besten Dank!


----------



## jvonzun (7. Oktober 2020)

google mal japanese taimen, huchoperry oder sakhalin taimen,dann findest du mehr. Der Fisch ist in Europa noch sehr unbekannt, deshalb musste ich dorthin 

Ja, das ist ein Salmonide, verwandt mit unserem europäischen Huchen.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2020)

Klingt sehr interessant. Mit den rein pazifischen Arten habe ich ja eher selten zu tun.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2020)

@jvonzun 

Danke! Hokkaido war ich bisher noch nie leider...

das weiteste was ich im Norden war war Nagano.


PS: ein japanischer Guide tuts auch ^^


----------



## flofischt (11. Oktober 2020)

Hey Deniz, ich war letztes Jahr während meiner Weltreise in Japan. Da ich Rutenbruch erlitt musste in Japan eine neue Reiserute her. Ich war in Tokio in 3(unter anderem riesigen) Angelläden und wurde nur bedingt fündig. Reiseruten mit Wurfgewichten zwischen 50 und 100 Gramm suchte ich vergebens. Ging alles in Richtung 25 bis 45g. Hatte mir dann eine Teleskopspinnrute(mit der ich überraschender Weise recht zufrieden bin) geholt da ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wollte wenns nicht wirklich passt. Falls du evtl auch mal schwerer angeln willst würde ich dir schon raten eine Reiserute vorab zu kaufen und mitzunehmen


----------



## Der erfolgreiche Angler (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo DenizJP,

ich war gerade erst für einige Monate in Japan und kann dich da gerne beraten.
Fall du eine gute Reiserute suchst, wirst du in Japan nicht fündig werden, außer du möchtest eine Saltiga Air Portable haben.
Kauf dir am besten eine 2,70m lange Spinnrute von Sportex, mit der Magnus Travel Spin, oder der Neptoon Travel solltest du gut gewappnet sein. (je nachdem was du machen willst, vielleicht auf eine andere Rute)
Falls du mal was Neues testen möchtest würde ich dir raten die Angelschnur erst in Japan zu kaufen, da es dort sehr gute geflochtene Schnüre gibt, die bei uns nur über das Internet erhältlich sind.
Die Schnüre sind allerdings teurer als bei uns und anders beschriftet, Angaben in lbs und PE finden sich aber deutlich sichtbar auf der Verpackung und der Spule abgedruckt.
Da Rollen teurer als bei uns sind und JDM Versionen meist schlechter als die international verkauften Modelle (siehe Daiwa BG) sind, würde ich auch die Rolle in Deutschland kaufen.
Eine Daiwa BG, oder noch besser eine BG MQ (die sollte bis zum nächsten Jahr auch bei uns erhältlich sein), werden dir gute Dienste leisten.
In Tokio, aber auch anderen Teilen Japans gibt es einige große Ketten von Angelgeschäften:

Johshuya (eher was für Süßwasser, ist aber teilweise standortabhängig)

http://www.johshuya.co.jp/en/

Casting (riesige Auswahl, ähnliches Sortiment in allen Filialen und die niedrigsten Preise)

https://castingnet.jp/taxfree.php (nur tax free)

https://castingnet.jp/shop/ (alle Standorte)

Tackle Berry (größtenteils gebrauchte Angelausrüstung)

Sansui (Fliegenfischen und Big Game, überteuert)

Die Filialen von Casting variieren sehr stark in der Größe, ich würde dir daher empfehlen nur die größten Geschäfte zu besuchen, da diese auch viel mehr Auswahl bieten. Empfehlen würde ich dir vor allem Casting Hachiōji und Casting Higashikurume. In Japan gibt es eine Menge gebrauchter Angelsachen zu kaufen, (fast) jedes Casting Geschäft hat eine solche Ecke und Tackle Berry ist sogar darauf spezialisiert. Vor allem Metallköder sind sehr zu empfehlen, gebraucht bekommt man diese fast schon geschenkt. Ich habe Speedjigs in diversen Größen für teilweise nur wenige Cent (!) das Stück gekauft, die paar Kratzer im Köder machen ihn zwar viel billiger, aber nicht unattraktiver für die Fische. Von anderen Dingen, insbesondere Wobblern würde ich eher die Finger lassen, da es sich meist um minderwertige Produkte handelt und ohne die Verpackung ist nicht festzustellen, was man da kauft. Den Weg zu den Geschäften kannst du dir mit Google Maps ganz genau ansagen lassen, das hat bei mir jedes Mal hervorragend geklappt.
Wenn du es auf seltene Fische abgesehen hast, dann würde ich mich mal über den Biwako Onamazu (silurus biwaensis) informieren, das ist die größte in Japan lebende Welsart, der "Biwa-See Riesenwels" kann bis zu 1,20m lang und 20kg schwer werden.
Diese Welsart ist mit unserem Wels (silurus glanis) verwandt und kommt auch nur im Biwa-See vor.
Mit Wobblern wird dieser seltene Fisch am häufigsten gefangen, die Angelei ist aber sehr mühsam und es kann Wochen dauern, bis man einen an den Haken bekommt.
Wenn du kannst würde ich dir die Angelei auf Thunfische ans Herzen legen, für nur ~100€ kannst du mit anderen Anglern auf einem großen Charterboot den ganzen Tag (ca. 8 Stunden) Thunfische jagen. Die Sagami-Bucht in der Kanagawa Präfektur (gleich neben Tokio) ist für ihre Gelbflossenthunfische und Bonitos bekannt.
Die Hauptsaison startet ab 1. August.

Liebe Grüße

Der erfolgreiche Angler


----------



## DenizJP (20. Oktober 2020)

@Der erfolgreiche Angler 

Hammer Infos! Vielen Dank!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Oktober 2020)

Der erfolgreiche Angler schrieb:


> Wenn du es auf seltene Fische abgesehen hast, dann würde ich mich mal über den Biwako Onamazu (silurus biwaensis) informieren, das ist die größte in Japan lebende Welsart, der "Biwa-See Riesenwels" kann bis zu 1,20m lang und 20kg schwer werden.



muss ich mal schauen  wir sind öfters am Biwa See da dort meine Schwägerin wohnt.


----------

